# WaKü Eisberg



## TankCommander (29. März 2012)

*WaKü Eisberg*

Hallo,

wann ist den der Releasetermin von der vorgestellten WaKü (Eisberg) auf der Cebit 2012?

Wird es auch eine 360er Variante geben?

Gruß Tank


----------



## Mageastor CM (29. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Hallo TankCommander,

einen genauen Release gibt es noch nicht. 
Auf der CeBit wurde der Prototyp vorgestellt. Wir wollten eigentlich im/um April rum Realesen. Denke es wird ende April, mitte Mai soweit sein.

In Moment ist ein 120 und ein 240 vorgedacht.
Ob es eine 360 Variante geben wird, kann ich dir noch nicht sagen.

Gruß


----------



## TankCommander (29. März 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Hi,

Dank dir für deine Antwort.
Ich hatte in einem Bericht gelesen, das auch eine 360er Variante kommen soll. Freue mich schon auf die ersten Tests. Denke das mein Silver Arrow dann in Rente geschickt wird. 

Gruß Tank


----------



## Dicken (4. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Hallo Mageastor CM, 

Welche Anschlüsse untersützt die Cooler Master Eisberg?
Wird es die Eisberg auch ohne Set geben - so das ein Wasserkühlungsnutzer sein System mit der Eisberg aufwerten kann?
Ist die Eisberg von der Leistung her besser als die Systeme von Corsair und Antec? 
Hat der Fillport auch ein Gewinde damit man einen Anschluss reinschrauben kann um es zum Fillport vom Gehäuse zuführen?
Die Pumpe in der Eisberg ist eine Eheim Pumpe - sind die Daten der Pumpe schon bekannt?

Vielen Dank vorraus für das Beantworten der Fragen.


----------



## Mageastor CM (10. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*



Dicken schrieb:


> Hallo Mageastor CM,
> 
> Welche Anschlüsse untersützt die Cooler Master Eisberg?
> 
> ...



Gern geschehen


----------



## TankCommander (11. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Hallo Mageastor CM, 

Ist es möglich die GPU mit in das Eisberg System einzubinden?
Kommt die Eisberg direḱt befüllt vom Werk?
Stimmt es das die Eisberg in Europa gefertigt wird? 
Wann kann man mit den ersten Tests rechnen? Ab wann ist den ein Produktdemo auf der Homepage vom CM zusehen?

Danke für deine Antworten im vorraus. 

Gruß Tank


----------



## Mageastor CM (12. April 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*



TankCommander schrieb:


> Hallo Mageastor CM,
> 
> Ist es möglich die GPU mit in das Eisberg System einzubinden?
> 
> ...



Gruß Mageastor CM


----------



## TankCommander (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Hallo,

kann man jetzt schon was näheres sagen wann "Eisberg" kommt? Oder wann kann man den die ersten Tests erwarten?

Achja! An dieser Stelle noch ein dickes fettes Lob, an den CM-Store in den Niederlanden!  Ich hatte mir ein Window bestellt, für das CM690II hat vorbildlich geklappt. Sehr netter Kontakt. 

Gruß TankCommander


----------



## dragonlort (2. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Moin
Wie sieht es den jetzt mit den Eisberg aus wann wird er erscheinen?
Und eine frage wie sieht es zum vergleich mit dem H100 aus? würde sich das lohnen auf den Eisberg umzusteigen?


----------



## Mageastor CM (6. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

hi,

ich habe in Moment noch kein genaueres Datum! 
Ich weiß, dass der Prototyp überarbeitet wurde und zur IFA neu präsentiert wird.

Aber genauere Infos habe ich nicht.

Ja, er wird Corsairs WaKü an die Wandstellen 
(Des musste sein)

Gruß


----------



## dragonlort (7. August 2012)

Danke für die Info

Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt und warte auf die ersten Test berichte.
Ich habe gelesen das man den Eisberg mit CPU und graka verbinden kann, wie läuft das ab?


----------



## TankCommander (7. August 2012)

dragonlort schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Info
> 
> Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt und warte auf die ersten Test berichte.
> Ich habe gelesen das man den Eisberg mit CPU und graka verbinden kann, wie läuft das ab?



Das interessiert mich auch. Hoffentlich lohnt es sich auf eisberg zu warten. Mensch ich hatte gehofft die eisberg den Sommer noch in meinem Rechner zu verbauen.


----------



## Mageastor CM (8. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Zwischendaten/Vorab Infos?:

Die Pumpe ist gut genug für mehrere CPU´s oder GPU´s ... Der Kühlblock  ist High-Flow optimiert, das System ist pur aus Kupfer und demzufolge  Hochleistungsfähig. Das Material der Schläuche ist diffusions-minimiert  und halten die Flüssigkeit länger im System. Knickschutz integriert. Der  Schlauchdurchmesser beträgt 11mm aussen / 8mm innen. Die Anschlüsse G  1/4 werden schwarz-pulverbeschichtet sein. 

Ein Ausbau zu dieser Konfiguration mit größen wie 360, 480 oder größer -  stellen kein Problem da. Die Pumpe wurde von uns getestet bis 480 sogar  MO-RA Radiatoren stellen für Eisberg kein Problem da.

Viele Leute sprechen uns auf den Fillport an. Dieser mit G1/4 Gewinde  und kann mit einen AGB verbunden werden oder mit einem Fillport in einem  Gehäuse. Es wird auch später ein Werkzeug geben das auch die Befühlen -  bzw. das Entleeren der Eisberg noch weiter vereinfacht.

Gruß


----------



## dragonlort (8. August 2012)

Aber wie schließe ich den die gpu an? dann musste ja der Eisberg mehre Anschlüsse haben.


----------



## Mageastor CM (9. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Der Eisberg wird 2 Fileport haben. Einen für In (Wasser rein) und einen für Out (Wasser raus). 
Deine Grafikkarte bettest du ins System hinein. Sinnvoll ist es einen 120mm Radiator hinten anzubringen, von dem du aus von den Grafikkarten gehst. Dann in die CPU hinein und dann in den nächsten Radiator hinüber zum AGB und auf dem Weg zur Pumpe und dann weiter.

Ich habe meinen Verbund so, dass ich einen 360mm Radiator, einen 240mm Radiator, 2 AGB's und eine Pumpe habe.
Ich werde den Eisberg mit einem 120mm zwischenbestücken (hinten) und dann es so auch ausnutzen


----------



## dragonlort (9. August 2012)

Das hört sich gut an. Wird es den sowas im ein komplett Set geben oder muss Mann das dann einzeln holen?
Man kann ja mehre Set an bieten wäre auf jeden Fall von Vorteil.

Was ist fileport? Die anschlüsse?


----------



## TankCommander (9. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Kann man zum Preis schon was genaueres sagen? Wie sehen die Set's aus bzw. Packungsinhalt?

Wird CM hier im Forum Tester suchen? ähnlich wie bei der aktuellen Enermax -Aktion?


----------



## Klutten (9. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Ab kommender Woche gibt es detaillierte Infos. Bis dahin heißt es abwarten. 

Samples für das Forum sind bereits vorgesehen und es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis diese eintreffen. *freu*

Ich kann Magestor CM aber nur zustimmen - die anderen Hersteller werden deutlich nachlegen müssen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (9. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Wenn die GPU eingebunden wird, oder separate Komponenten dazu kommen muss der Kreislauf doch wohl oder übel neu befüllt werden, oder nicht?

Muss dann nicht auch neues Wasser gekauft/benutzt werden?


----------



## Mageastor CM (10. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Also es wird verschiedene Varianten geben, aber näher möchte ich noch nicht drauf eingehen. 
Was ich noch sagen kann, Corsair 100H, 80H und 60H zieht euch warm an (*gehässig*). 

Was soll er kosten? 
Da du dir ja quasi aussuchen kannst, was du nehmen magst ist der Preis unterschiedlich angesetzt.
Zwischen 70€ - 140€ könnte es kosten. Kann was Billiger muss aber nicht (da die Preise noch nicht genau fest sind )

Ein Tipp kann ich noch geben. 

Tipp:
*120mm, 240mm, Schläuche, Knickschutz, Extra-Werkzeug zum Befüllen, Radiatoren, Single-CPU Kühler etc... 

Ja, wenn du deine Grafikkarten, Radiatoren bzw. AGB's mit anschließen möchtest, musst du sicherlich Wasser nachgießen.
Da du ja somit eine längere Strecke mit dem Wasser zurück legen musst


----------



## dragonlort (10. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

kann man auch flüssigkeit mit farben benutzen oder sind die schläuche nicht durchsichtig?


----------



## Mageastor CM (14. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLUr5md3fco&feature=youtu.be

Hier habts einen kleinen Vorgeschmack! 
Werde mich die nächsten 5 Tage nicht melden können, da ich auf der Gamescom bin.
Entschuldigt, dass ich später schreiben werde 

Gruß


----------



## TankCommander (15. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*



Mageastor CM schrieb:


> Eisberg Prestige - Original CM Video - YouTube
> 
> Hier habts einen kleinen Vorgeschmack!
> Werde mich die nächsten 5 Tage nicht melden können, da ich auf der Gamescom bin.
> ...


 

Das Video ist echt gut, ist mal was Neues! 

Viel Spaß und Erfolg wünschen wir dir auf der Gamescon!


----------



## Mageastor CM (19. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Danke danke, 

heute letzter Tag, ich denke ich brauche eine Woche Urlaub 

Gruß


----------



## Soellner (25. August 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

solange ich immer noch ne h100 im gehäuse habe gibts kein urlaub 


edit: 30.08.2012 - ich halts bald nimmer aus^^ morgen is der letzte august tag... 

war wohl nix mit august... -.-


----------



## TobiL (3. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Ist schon ein genaues Releasedatum bekannt?


----------



## Klutten (3. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Die aktuell eingetretene kleine Verzögerung verspricht einen Launch für Anfang September - genaue Angaben gibt es aber sicher gerne vom Hersteller.


----------



## Mageastor CM (4. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Ich habe keine genauen Infos, in Moment, Sorry. 
Ich weiß, dass die Testsamples an die Redakteure rausgehen, und normalerweise soll kurz danach der Eisberg Prestige auf den Markt kommen 

Gruß


----------



## TobiL (4. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Thanks für die Info.

Warte schon sehnsüchtig darauf meine H100 auszutauschen.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (4. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Wo kann man denn die passenden Infos für euer Preisaufschreiben eruieren..? 
Eisberg 240, 120


----------



## Mageastor CM (4. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Schaue einfach mal in verschiedenen Informationen durch/nach! 
Hier in PCGHX wird es bald auch Infos zu geben 

Über Facebook https://www.facebook.com/coolermaster.de
werden wir auch gewinnspiele machen, es laufen sogar schon ein bzw. zwei via Facebook 

Immer wieder veröffentliche ich auch schon Infos 

Gruß


----------



## Dynamitarde (19. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Gibts neue Infos zum Eisberg.!!


----------



## dragonlort (19. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

das wollte uch grade fragen, da mein H100 Defekt ist und schnell ersatz her mus da der standart Kühler mir den letzten nerv raubt mit der lautstärke und hohe temps IDL 55 Crad


----------



## Dynamitarde (20. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Also Ich persönlich finde den Infomatsionsfluss von Cooler Master erschreckend.
Fast keine Infos auf der offiziellen Website von Cooler Master zum Eisberg Prestige.
Außer dieses komische Video.
Also ehrlich das ist in der heutigen Zeit ein absolutes Armutszeugnis.
Da kann man nur daraus schließen, dass der Eisberg wohl noch lange nicht fertig ist (oder Probleme macht).


----------



## TankCommander (21. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Wann kommt den jetzt die Eisberg?? 

Kommen alle Varianten direkt zum Verkaufsstart? So langsam brennt es auch bei mir unter den Fingernägel.


----------



## dragonlort (22. September 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Also bei Alternate kann man ihn vorbestellen laut der anzeige kommt der in November, für den 120 Radi 139,90€ und den 240 Radi 159,90€  Denke aber mal das die noch bis November fallen werden.


----------



## Klutten (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*


Weltexklusiv im Forum ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragonlort (9. Oktober 2012)

Da bin ich mal gespannt.
Denke aber das es verschoben wird.


----------



## Klutten (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*



dragonlort schrieb:


> Denke aber das es verschoben wird.


 
Wie meinst du das jetzt?


----------



## dragonlort (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

es sollte ja schon im September kommen und wir habe schon Oktober oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Klutten (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Das war die ursprüngliche Planung. Warum sollte sich aber der von mir genannte Termin ändern? Glaubst du, ich habe da leere Kartons fotografiert?


----------



## dragonlort (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Nein habe jetzt verstanden dachte kommt am den datum in handel, aber das du es schon hast, dachte wer ein fotos aus dem internet sorry


----------



## beren2707 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Als PCGHX Community Mitglied sollte man bei dem Bild doch den charakteristischen, durchs Bild gehenden, Rahmen von Kluttens Tests erkennen können. Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Eisberg, besonders die 240. Wobei ich eine laute Pumpe befürchte, aber mal abwarten.


----------



## Klutten (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Da ist aber ein Insider unterwegs.


----------



## dragonlort (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Ja ich schäm mich ja schon hänge schon in der ecke


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

Da bin ich auch einmal sehr, sehr gespannt (wie ein Flitzebogen)...
Für mich die vielleicht letzte Chance, der ich einer Kompaktwasserkühlung in bestimmten Fällen geben vermag. Die bisherigen Bewerber haben sich leider in der Praxis hier als nicht so pralle erwiesen.
Go...Eisberg, go


----------



## Mayday1980 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*

ab wann ist der Test den Online?


----------



## Klutten (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: WaKü Eisberg*


Es ist fürs Erste vollbracht und gibt Lesestoff -> LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------

